# What is and why your favorite FP ink?



## Ulises Victoria (Aug 3, 2012)

Please add anything you think it's worth to know about your favorite ink, or tell us which and why you absolutely despise.
I, and I'm sure others alike, will appreciate all the knowledge gathered here.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Aug 5, 2012)

*C'mon guys....*

2 days and only 6 votes? :frown: and 0 comments? :frown::frown:
Really? :frown::frown::frown:
Is this topic that dull? :rain:


----------



## 76winger (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know about others, but I've only tried a couple colors from two of the brands listed, so I don't know enough to know what I do and don't like. I'm guessing there's a lot of others like me and a even more that have no experience with FP ink. So it's probably not going to draw a lot of responses. But would be interested in seeing the results with some input from those knowledgeable with the various offerings...


----------



## Dan_F (Aug 5, 2012)

Perhaps it's because there is so much variation, even within one brand, that the question is difficult to answer. I have favorite inks from many different brands, so not much brand loyalty. You really need to add Diamine to your poll. 

Some of my personal favorites at this moment are: 

Diamine Ancient Copper
 "     "    Merlot
 "     "    Meadow Green

Noodler's Henry Hudson Blue  (Fountain Pen Hospital exclusive)
 "     "     Purple Heart (Goulet Pens exclusive)
 "     "     Squetegue
 "     "     Upper Ganges Blue

Pharmacist's Turkish Night
 "     "          Darkening Absinthe (Both hand made iron gall inks from                   Belgium)   

I guess I have more Noodler's ink than any other brand, but I would hate to be limited to one brand. One thing that Noodler's has above anyone else is a good range of fully waterproof inks, that chemically bond to cellulose and won't wash off the page. This is good for work environments that include water spills or puddles of condensation from pitchers of ice water. Also good for writing checks or addresses on envelopes or packages that might be exposed to rain. 

Ulises Victoria --- You really need to go over to the Fountain Pen Network Forums for this sort of information! There are two ink forums over there, one for ink chatter, and one just for reviews. I think you will like it.  

Inky Thoughts - The Fountain Pen Network

And...

Ink Reviews - The Fountain Pen Network

Dan


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 5, 2012)

Everflo True Blue with Waterman Blue-Black a close second.  The True Blue has great shading when using a flex nib and Everflo is made to feel and flow like vintage inks.  The Waterman is just always good and hard to beat quality wise.


----------



## juteck (Aug 5, 2012)

Noodler's Baystate Blue - VIVID blue.

Private Reserve - wet, even in a dry pen.

Pilot Iroshizuku - lubricating ink


----------



## frank123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Noodlers Polar Black.

Smooth flowing, very black, very fast drying, and is very waterproof.

Made in America too.

I haven't tried a large number if inks but this is the one I like most so far, more because of the waterproof quality than the color.


----------



## dabeeler (Aug 9, 2012)

Private Reserve DC Blue


----------



## schreiber (Aug 13, 2012)

Though I voted "other" I do like the Noodler's black for its bulletproof-ness.  I use it for writing checks and such.

My present favorites are Rohrer & Klingner iron-gall inks -- Salix and Scabiosa.  Not near as bulletproof, but they are considered archival, as long as you keep what you write with it out of the sun (I have heard).  Bleach will defeat it too (I've tested it).  But, these are very nice inks (IMO) and very easy to clean out of your pen, as long as you don't let them dry in there.

I also like Pilot/Namiki.  It's not advertized as bulletproof or anything, but it is VERY water resistant.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 13, 2012)

juteck said:


> Noodler's Baystate Blue - VIVID blue.
> 
> Private Reserve - wet, even in a dry pen.
> 
> Pilot Iroshizuku - lubricating ink



this is now my number one pick!!!!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Aug 13, 2012)

I keep coming  back to Private Reserve DC Super Violet.  

Ed


----------



## randyrls (Aug 13, 2012)

I prefer the Lake Placid Blue color.  It's color is light enough that it is obvious that it is an FP.


----------



## dow (Aug 14, 2012)

I"ve got a handful of Noodler's inks... Forest green is very nice. Walnut is a great brown.  I've currently got Ottoman Azure in my daily carry pen... absolutely beautiful blue color.  I also give a 5ml bottle of ink out with every fountain pen I sell.  I try to keep about six colors in stock for buyers to choose from.  It helps get newby FP folks started, and is a nice gimme for the other users.  I've tested, and in the vials that I use, I can get six converter loads out of 5ml of ink.  I use the sample when I teach new users how to fill their pens.  

I also keep a few blue and black PR cartridges on hand for the folks that want them.


----------



## darrin1200 (Aug 14, 2012)

Currently I use PR Lake Placid. I don't have a lot of experience writing with Fountain Pens. I am learning while I'm turning. 

I want to try other inks, just for the experience. I am thinking Noodlers and maybe Diamine.


----------

